# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  راه اندازی آردوئینو با بسکام

## haghshenasmahdi

سلام  دوستان 
من با نرم افزار بسکام کار کردم و تا حدی باهاش راحت ترم . سوالم اینه که  چطور برنامه ای که در بسکام  برای مگا 16  نوشتم  رو روی arduino uno اجرا  کنم ؟؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید ؟؟

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام
آردوئینو در پروگم کردن هیچ فرقی با زبانهای قبلی مثل بسکام و ... نداره
میتونید از هرنوع پروگرمری که ISP داشته باشه برای پروگرم کردن برد های UNO استفاده کنید.
ولی اگه میخواید از روی خود برد های آردوئینو میکروتونو بدون هیچ پروگرمی و با آپلود فایل HEX پروگرم کنید از طریق خود IDE آردوئینو ممکن نیست اما از طریق CMD میشه که کمی مراحلش پیچیده است.
بهترین کار استفاده از پروژه ArduinoSketchUploader ه که به راهتی ادرس فایل hex و پورت اتصال رو میدید و فایل رو روی میکرو با بوت لودر آردوئینو بنویسید .

موفق باشید

----------


## haghshenasmahdi

ضمن تشکر از از جواب شما . فقط اگه ممکنه واضح تر توضیح بدین . من الان فایل هگز  برای میکرو مگا 328 دارم و برنامه ای که شما گفتین رو هم دانلود کردم . ولی موفق به آپلود نشدم . لطفا یه خورده توضیح بدین .

----------


## haghshenasmahdi

مرسی  از همه دوستان . مشکل حل شد با نرم افزار xloader به راحتی فایل هگز رو میشه روی برد آردئینو  آپلود کرد.  اینم لینک دانلود 
http://russemotto.com/xloader/

----------


## نیما عطایی

> مرسی  از همه دوستان . مشکل حل شد با نرم افزار xloader به راحتی فایل هگز رو میشه روی برد آردئینو  آپلود کرد.  اینم لینک دانلود 
> http://russemotto.com/xloader/


سلام
افرین جوینده یابنده است

----------

